

Naveen Selvadurai, Foursquare co-founder is leaving - tilt
http://gigaom.com/2012/03/04/naveen-selvadurai-foursquare-co-founder-maybe-leaving/

======
LiveTheDream
Strange that the post's title changed from "may be leaving" to "is leaving",
though the content still says he "is likely" leaving. Is it confirmed or just
conjecture?

